# Dog evicted from his home for looking "Pitbull"



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

A friend of mine, Renea, runs a training facility in Amherst Junction Wisconsin, one of her clients has(had) a mutt that they got from the shelter a year or so ago. The dog has gotten it's CGC and was doing great.

Till the family got a call from animal control saying "We have received a call saying you own a pitbull, they are not allowed in your town! You will have to bring it in and it will be dealt with"

Renea offered to take the dog and hide it from the city officials untill the family could work to fight back against the BSL.

They Lost their battle and Now Renea (with the permission of the family) is looking to find a new home for Leroy.


He was adopted as a mutt and later labeled as a Pitbull, he is now looking for a home as a Am Staff Mix. If you know anyone who would like this loving boy, please let me know.









http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/pet/1375219119.html


----------



## ColoradoSooner (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, that just breaks my heart. Look at that face! @#*@& BSL. I don't have any contacts up there but I will be keeping my fingers crossed that he finds a loving forever home.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I would move before I ever give up my dogs. Stupid laws.


----------



## grkkmommy89 (Sep 19, 2009)

i think getting a vet to say what breed it is would help alot too! 


 in my city the only places for pitt bulls are the worst kinda places for apartments, i had a problem at a place i was living too. its really upseting for people like my husband and i who love the breed. there needs to be more awareness they are great dogs.

id move too dogs are like my children


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Adustgerm said:


> I would move before I ever give up my dogs. Stupid laws.


Sadly, moving isn't an option for most people. Especially in these times.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Adustgerm said:


> I would move before I ever give up my dogs. Stupid laws.


Exactly.. and if it was an issue of my job being there, I'd just move out into the country and drive a bit every day. Very few things in this world could make me give up my dogs.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you think a DNA test would help them? Shug looks like that in the face...her former owner thought she was part pit. Her DNA test said that she's half Aussie. So if the BSL police come a-knocking, we at least have that paper saying she's Aussie, not pit. 

Looking at that dog, my guess is he's probably mostly Boston. Although you can never predict what a mix will end up looking like.


----------



## delee39 (Nov 30, 2009)

that is sad.



Willowy said:


> Do you think a DNA test would help them? Shug looks like that in the face...her former owner thought she was part pit. Her DNA test said that she's half Aussie. So if the BSL police come a-knocking, we at least have that paper saying she's Aussie, not pit.
> 
> Looking at that dog, my guess is he's probably mostly Boston. Although you can never predict what a mix will end up looking like.


I actually heard a story about this...the DNA did not help because the law stated about the dogs "appearance" as determined by AC officials. I do however know someone who called the AC officials expertise into question and provided both rescuers and breeders to contradict the AC officials assessment of the dogs breed...and won.
One things the lawyer did was use the AC and Humane Societies own website against them...where they have a few dogs listed where they admitted the breed was a "guess" and/or dogs were listed incorrectly. 

which happens quite often...I cannot tell how many emails we get for a "coonhound" in need and the dogs aint got an ounce of Coonhound in it.


----------



## stumpy (Dec 1, 2009)

They have similiar rights to label your dog in the UK, if it looks like a Pit Bull the police can remove your dog and have it destroyed due to the Pit Bull being banned in the UK, however my friend has a Collie cross Staffordshire Bull Terrier who looks like a Pit Bull and she is terrified that someone will come one day and take him?!?

These laws make no sense, they should just look at the people that are owning agressive dogs whatever the breed and destroy them lol!!

I have owned Rottweilers for 16 years (got my first one at 16) and the looks that you get off people is ridiculous?? ranging from people feeling that they have the right to say "why do you own one of those dogs, they are dangerous" to people picking up their children and small dogs, it drives me crazy!!!

I couldnt help myself once whilst at a friends house and someone she knew felt the need to say to me "Why would you have something like that in your house that has the ability to kill you?? its diguisting!" so i answered, "do you have children?, well do you know that is more likely that you child will grow up and kill you than my dog will kill someone??, so maybe you should get rid of your children!!" as you can imagine she was not impressed and failed to speak to me all evening lol - who cares lol stupid woman!


----------

